# NWA/Delta Fees



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I know not every one here gets to Gen pop so here is a thread I started. What do you guys think


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056966795&posted=1#post1056966795


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

ukey:
I havent flown with a bow since 2006. Most places are cheaper to drive to, now with all the extra charges in the last year or two it makes it even harder to justify flying.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Fly Southwest... :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Fly Southwest... :chortle: :chortle:


And feel / be treated like herded cattle. ukey:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> And feel / be treated like herded cattle. ukey:


The others are any better?? :chortle: 

Bags fly free baby... your choice.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> The others are any better?? :chortle:


Nope - just took them a little longer to get that way. Did I read somewhere that American was charging $8 for using a blanket?


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> The others are any better?? :chortle:
> 
> Bags fly free baby... your choice.


Not exactly, oversize bags are subject to an extra fee also. Anything over 62 linear inches. It is a much lower fee and I don't think they are enforcing it if the bag is under 50#


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

check my first reply in the Gen Pop thread. It might actually behove you to upgrade to first class. traditionally buisness class and first class do not pay extra baggage fees. on a couple of instances my wife and i have purchased a buisness or first class upgrade to cover the cost of over sized bags, she likes to shop.....ALOT!!!!!!!!

make sure you check all of your options. BTW a friend of my wife works for Delta. Not sure i would want her as my flight attendant if i didn't know her.

Marc


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> And feel / be treated like herded cattle. ukey:


Southwest isn't that bad any more.. For short/mid range domestic flights I'd rather fly Southwest than United or American. United was horrible last time I flew. I think they have crunched the seats up so there is about 3" between each row of seats..


----------



## RuffaWashinton (Oct 11, 2014)

Additional charges in your baggage fees are those things that we get worried as a fare is already expensive. Delta airline gather and can accumulate almost $900 million in baggage charges and expected to collect $1 billion by 2014. If the recession didn’t hit the country, I don’t think they will add up additional charges for the baggages. Article resource: Visit here for more details.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You should have waited a few months.... You could have posted on the 5 year anniversary of when this thread was started.


----------

